# Protective behavior



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Just a question. Is it normal for a cat to be protrective? Has anyone else had a protective cat? Last night, I was laying on the couch and Beaver was sound asleep a few feet from me. Hubby kneeled next to me, but somehow pinched the skin on my thigh when he knelt. I yelled because it hurt and Beaver ran up to hubby and bit his ankle, no permanent damage or bleeding but he said it hurt like the dickens. Just one bite. Then Beaver sat on me and curled up on my neck and went back to sleep for a couple hours until I got up and moved him. This wasn't playing, he wasn't even in a playful mood, he was tired. Is it normal? I've heard of dogs being protective but not cats.


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

So this isn't normal if noone else had the same issues? Or is it normal? Any input?


----------



## linguafranca (Jun 21, 2005)

I've never heard of that before but it does make sense, either that or the cat was grumpy and (correctly) blamed the interruption of his nap on your husband instead of you for making all the noise. Or maybe he was scared a bit by it...again, based on a dog behaviour, if they wake up scared they sometimes just bite defensively before they really realize what's going on (usually only if you touch them though). One sure way to find out is to try it again...just do it when he isn't sleepy...if your hubby wants to take the risk of getting bitten again that is...


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

My cat was protective when I first got her but she didn't bite anyone.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry I missed this earlier! AWWWWW, whatta boy. Yes, I have read of others whose cats protected them from harm, although it doesn't seem as common as dogs.

No personal experience, though.  If something happened to me, my guys would probably take off faster than the wind.


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Marcellus growels at strangers on the sidewalk. :lol: Although if I'm honest, he's probably being a scardy cat rather than the "protector." :wink:


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, he hasn't done it again, so I don't know, maybe he was startled or woken up and jelous of hubby since the couch by me is his spot, but it seemed a lot like defence to me. One quik bite, hubby left and he goes back to sleep haha.


----------



## demented_roadie (Nov 13, 2004)

Minority comes out and stands in front of me when someone that I find intimidating is around. He also gets sprikled up when someone comes into the room, until he establishes if they are friend or foe.


----------

